# Change timing belt indicator



## dmrock12 (Oct 30, 2017)

My change timing belt indicator just came out as I hit the 100,000 mi mark. I am planning on waiting on my next oil change to get this done I have a while yet before its due. Is it okay to wait until then to get it done? Thanks


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

dmrock12 said:


> My change timing belt indicator just came out as I hit the 100,000 mi mark. I am planning on waiting on my next oil change to get this done I have a while yet before its due. Is it okay to wait until then to get it done? Thanks


http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/35-gen1-1-8l/208842-timing-belt-dic-warning-message.html


----------



## dmrock12 (Oct 30, 2017)

Thanks, I'll take it in before too long


----------

